# Looking for info on a Leotric jar



## treasurekidd (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all! I picked up an aqua quart sized Leotric jar at a flea market this weekend, and just wondering if anyone had any info on it. It's very crude looking, with faily weak embossing. I've seen the jars with the name in a circle, but this one has no circle at all, just the name on the front of the jar. The bottom of the jar is embossed "REG T.M. NO 43288", and there is a "3" embossed on the center of the base. It has a ground lip, and I believe the top is correct for this jar. 

 Any info, value and history for this jar is greatly appreciated!! Pics attached (I never knew how difficult it could be to get good pics of these, lol). Thanks!


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's the best closeup I could get of the name:


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's the lid:


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 16, 2007)

Last but not least, the base. Thanks again everone!


----------



## cookie (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi- nice jar-listed in Red Book #1473-value $10-$12, these jars were made by H W Petit Co.  Salem  N.J....hope this helps..John


----------



## epgorge (Jul 17, 2007)

John, 

 I went to Gerry McGreevy's house today (He and Joyce own the picture window antiques). He has some amazing items at his home. Tobacianna up the ying yang. Anyway, he has an large eagle fruit jar. It is his wife. Is it worth anything? 

 I went to see his incremented collection of Poultney pharmacists bottles. I offered him $100 bucks for the six of them. He laughed at me.  They aren't really anything I really wanted (1890-1910 medicine bottles from Poultney pharmacist). He paid $40 for them. Just so you knmow what you are up against.

 Hows's the treatment going? 

 Joel


----------



## cookie (Jul 17, 2007)

Joel- I had the proceedure done 1st thing Mon. morning..I'm feeling good today and should know full effect of it Wed. or Thurs.So tell me about Gerry's mineral bottles-did he have any Middletown or any Vermont spring waters-he told me he had some Guilfords? How about mason jars? I'm not really sure about the eagle jar..there are a few listed...if you're around Thursday morning I'll stop in and say hello-let me know if it works for you-John


----------



## epgorge (Jul 17, 2007)

Thursday morning is fine. Afternoon I am in RutVegas. 

 The Guilford was the common green. His Saxes was the most impressive, blue. He has the double collar, light amber, stoddard MS/G&C. He won't sell them. You must understand when he says he has them, leading you to believe they are for sale, he is really attempting to find out what they are worth. He must have $100 G in tobacco tins, tin advertisements and old gasoline tins in his house. But, he will not sell them. I told him to have them buried with him. 

 His bottle collection was not overly impressive. "She", understand there are two and they are two seperate entities in one, has a nice blue blob top I would like to get a hold of. Other than than that, there was only this opium local bottle with a flared lip, Poultney pharmacy sticker on it, that interested me. 
 They did have a couple of canning jars I knew nothing about, such as the Eagle. The others were canadian and had a wierd shape to them. 

 Joel


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 18, 2007)

> Hi- nice jar-listed in Red Book #1473-value $10-$12, these jars were made by H W Petit Co.  Salem  N.J....hope this helps..John


 
 Thanks John, can't ask for more info than that!


----------

